# how so i decode date codes on Schwinn tires???



## garysvintagemuscle (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi guys i'm new to the forum. I've been messing around with muscle bikes and other vintage bikes for a little while now. I was wondering how do i read a date code on Schwinn tires for example a stamp of C(30)2 or I've also seen UT and the three crossed circles. thanks for and direction.Gary


----------



## CAT341 (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome,  this may help.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome!

Here you go.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 20, 2014)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Here you go.




Any way to tell a 1949, or a 1959 from a 1969 if the last number is just a 9?

Mike


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2018)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Here you go.


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2018)

@Freqman1


----------

